# Main Salmon - Favorite camps and highlights??



## brilittle (Apr 26, 2018)

We finally got lucky and got a Main Salmon Permit for late July. We will be going with 5 kids between 9 and 6 years old. All adults and children have been on rivers and we are all comfortable with the whitewater aspect.

None of us have done the Main however. 

I can't seem to find a list of the reserved camp sites- is this published someplace?

I understand the system of reserving camps, are there particular sites that you would recommend that might be especially cool with kids- a creek close that would be fun to explore, rocks to jump off (ideally into the river, vs. onto other rocks), a great surf wave close (of course levels change), rapids that could be swam close by?

Smaller non reserved camps that we should not overlook if they are available? We will have 15 people.

We will of course stop at the hot springs and the petroglyphs... With kids, or in general anything in particular that you would say to check out? We have several books and have a good idea of what is where. I am trying to highlight stuff that is especially cool, that we should not miss.

THANK YOU for your wisdom!


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

https://www.fs.usda.gov/Internet/FSE_DOCUMENTS/stelprdb5345634.pdf

Here is a complete list of camps. I sent you a PM of camps I like.


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

This is also helpful, it shows the large and small reservable camps and how the selection works. https://www.fs.usda.gov/Internet/FSE_DOCUMENTS/stelprdb5345633.pdf


----------



## Ever_Cat (Jan 20, 2009)

Use this website with photos of camps on the Salmon (and other rivers) to augment the pdf provided above.

https://www.whitewatercampsites.com/


----------



## MontanaLaz (Feb 15, 2018)

Another great resource:

https://whitewatercampsites.com/p-mainsalmon.html

Oops, double post. Cat got to it while I was doing something else and didn't refresh first.


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

Ever_Cat said:


> Use this website with photos of camps on the Salmon (and other rivers) to augment the pdf provided above.
> 
> https://www.whitewatercampsites.com/


Glad that this website is back up and running. It was a really useful resource when I was doing my first couple trips down. I was sad when the site was down. I will have to check out the new and improved version later.


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

codycleve said:


> Glad that this website is back up and running. It was a really useful resource when I was doing my first couple trips down. I was sad when the site was down. I will have to check out the new and improved version later.


Unfortunately it's not improved. I really like Will and tried to upload some pics so he could use them. 

The photos as is are tiny, the list of camps shows a thumbnail big enough to make you scroll forever but too small to get any sense at all of what you are looking at. I used to use his site for all camp planning but can't even hardly go there now. FWIW. Maybe I am just sour grapes. Been that kind of day.


----------



## heyben (Aug 14, 2016)

What day are you launching? We've got a trip with at least 9, 12, and 15 year olds headed out on 7/26


----------



## brilittle (Apr 26, 2018)

We put in on the 28th and plan on a nice relaxed float... taking off august 3rd.
Bummer, we will just miss you!


----------



## Mark Mills (Jul 1, 2009)

Reed Creek is great for a layover..shade, a half buried steel boat, big beach, rocks to fish from, a side creek and subtle hydraulics for the kayaks to play on. 

Have fun

Mark


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

*test*

bumping for recommends for a fall trip

codycleve can you pm your list?

Small trip 7 peeps. 3 craft.


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

Rhett cr for a layover!


----------



## Kilroy (Oct 23, 2011)

+1 on Reed Cr. 

It's an awesome site with access to great hiking, and wildlife comes right through camp. We watched a black bear for several hours across the river on day 1 & 4 bucks in full velvet came through camp on day 2 not a care in the world.


----------

